# Merc CLK - Door Dent Removal - Amazed!



## NeilA (May 7, 2013)

Local branch of Dent Devils (Norwich) came out to see me today for 3 dents in driver door. The result of an hours hard work by Kenny has left me gobsmacked! :doublesho

Check it.

Before.



















After. :thumb:


----------



## Cthrower (Sep 19, 2011)

Do you mind me asking how much you paid?
I'm not far from Norwich and I've got 3-4 small dents I need to get sorted!


----------



## NeilA (May 7, 2013)

Cthrower said:


> Do you mind me asking how much you paid?
> I'm not far from Norwich and I've got 3-4 small dents I need to get sorted!


No worries.

Im in Caister (previously Lowestoft!)

75 plus vat, total 90.


----------



## Cthrower (Sep 19, 2011)

NeilA said:


> No worries.
> 
> Im in Caister (previously Lowestoft!)
> 
> 75 plus vat, total 90.


Small world 
Thanks for the info pal, I'll give them a ring :thumb:


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

That's awesome I used dent devils on mine I had a big crease in the arch left by a very nice unknown person who thankfully did not damage the paint - how kind of them. 

Paid £120 for the big crease and 3 or 4 small dings on the doors all are now almost impossible to see, highly rate dent devils.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

To be fair its hard to say how tough it was to remove without know the depth and if the was braces in the way behind... but the dent is still visible so not the best removal ive ever seen...










And im only going on the edging stones in the reflection, they should be working to a multi line target....


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

I think that pic is still a 'before' photo? Only the last pic is the 'after'.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Tintin said:


> I think that pic is still a 'before' photo? Only the last pic is the 'after'.


****...... my bad lol.... :wall:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I thought the same at first Paul lol &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

Slight dent still visible but nevertheless an improvement. On the flip side I love that reflection!


----------



## NeilA (May 7, 2013)

:thumb:


Ryanjdover said:


> Slight dent still visible but nevertheless an improvement. On the flip side I love that reflection!


Really? Where?


----------

